# what size for 5'3



## Sunhyup (Apr 12, 2015)

Hi, my height is 5'3. Is medium size(50cm) going to fit me? Or should I get small(48cm)? How about 52cm? The sizes are for road bike. Thanks.


----------



## MMsRepBike (Apr 1, 2014)

Totally depends on the bike and geometry.

Probably more like a 44, really depends on the bike though.

There's no consistent numbers with bike sizes, every company does it differently and even within the same company different bikes are sized differently.


----------



## mambo (Jul 29, 2012)

Hi Sunhyup,

It's hard to know without more measurements. Torso length, inside leg length, femur length, arm length, sternal notch to floor are measurements that would help.

Generally though somebody 5'3" will need an even smaller frame than the sizes you mention. I am 5' 8" and ride a 50 and could go even smaller if I wanted to.


----------



## ColaJacket (Apr 13, 2015)

As others have said, more measurements are needed, especially inseam. 

Here's a site with a chart on determing your road bike size.

But this is just an approximation as different brands have different geometries, and a certain size in one bike may fit, where that same size in another bike will be too large/small. 

In general a 48cm - 52cm should fit you. And Fuji (found at Performance bikes) makes a 49cm.

But the best way to know for sure is to go out and road test different sizes from different brands with different geometries. For example, Fuji has a more relaxed/endurance geometry for intro bikes called a Sportif. They also have a more aggressive/race geometry called a Roubaix. Then there are Hybrids, Cyclocross, etc. 

If you're new to biking (or new again like me), you really need to go to several LBS's and ride several bikes at each with different brands and different geometries. Since you're in this thread, you'll probably want an endurance type bike, but it's very possible that when you road test bikes, you may like the racing bikes better.

And it's okay to buy used, as long as you get to ride the bike before you put your cash down. But it may be a good idea to find a LBS that you like, and meet the seller there, so that the LBS can tell you what shape the bike is in. And whatever your budget is, don't forget to include Helmet, Shorts, Gloves, Water bottle/carrier, and a Flat fix kit in your budget. 

For clarity, I'm 5'5" with a 28" inseam. Specialized and Trek in 52 cm fit me. Fuji in 49 cm fit me. The Giant in 52 cm felt too long for me. I also tried a Specialized and Cannondale in 54cm, and they were too big for me. I ended up getting the Fuji, because I was able to get Tiagra components and disc brakes (insert debate here) for $800 on the Sportif. 

GH


----------



## ccurry007 (Jan 18, 2005)

As above, It is different for every manufacturer, but generally...
I'm 5'6 and riding a Giant small, Cervelo 51, Bianchi 50, Trek 52 (but could go 50).
So at the height you state unlikely anything 52 or medium is right. Giant is more likely XS or small. Specialized 49, Trek 50 (or smaller), etc. If you are new to all this you need qualified help at first.
Can your local bike shop help? If not you may need to learn to understand effective top tube length and reach measurements. For me that means I want a ~53cm top tube, 375-385mm reach. I can make any frame with those general numbers fit me with stem swapping. Then there is also the Stack measurement, which effects how low, or how high, you will get the handlebars relative to the seat. Google is your buddy for this stuff.
Final thought. Do not buy the wrong size because it is what's available, or a deal. That's the quickest way to have a bad experience on your new bike.
A proper fit is among the most important things you can do to enjoy and progress in cycling. Do it right the first time and you will have that as a reference point from then on.


----------



## djkidas (Feb 24, 2014)

We're the same height, my inseam is 28.5. I have a 47 cm Kestrel and a 48 cm diamondback. Fits me perfect. I suggest you ride 48 cm or lower. 52, 50 is wayyyyy to big for you.


----------



## swuzzlebubble (Aug 4, 2008)

You need to focus on the top tube length of the various models.
they can call them what they like: xs, small, 48, 50...whatever
All those above may have the same or different top tubes.
Generally the 'size' relates to the seat tube.
With small frames you may need a sloping ("compact") frame to have the seat post short enough.
Or a compact frame may mean you can easily get the saddle low enough but the reach (top tube & stem) is the issue.

My son is 152cm and currently on a 650c frame with 40cm seat tube and 47 top tube.
He'll get another year or so from that (until he is about your size) and I have a Giant XS frame ready to build up. The Giant is 44 x 51. He'll start with a very short stem too.

My wife is 165cm and rides a Trek with 51 top tube and is right with that size, or could go a touch smaller.


----------



## cxwrench (Nov 9, 2004)

swuzzlebubble said:


> You need to focus on the *stack and reach measurements* of the various models.
> they can call them what they like: xs, small, 48, 50...whatever
> All those above may have the same or different top tubes.
> Generally the 'size' relates to the seat tube.
> ...


ftfy...


----------



## Maglore (Dec 24, 2012)

A 'medium' frame is going to be waaaay too large at 5'3''. For comparison, I'm 5'4'' with a 29.5'' inside leg and I ride a XS 48cm Cayo Evo and a XS 49cm Scott Foil. Both have a 520mm top tube and are fitted with 90mm stems and I'm pretty flexible.


----------



## spdntrxi (Jul 25, 2013)

without knowing other numbers.. I'd say 47-48 would be about right.... my wife is shorter then you and her first bike was a Ruby 44cm..she is now on a 47cm Madone and she likes the fit better.


----------



## Alfonsina (Aug 26, 2012)

I am 5'3" but I have an inseam of 32 as a cycling measurement, so it really depends on reach and comfort, I have a kestrel at 47 (fit well), and a different geo with a moto titanium at 48 that is a tad big on the TT (I have a short stem on it). You need to get know measurements and look at geo charts as well as try actual bikes.


----------



## PBL450 (Apr 12, 2014)

Alfonsina said:


> I am 5'3" but I have an inseam of 32 as a cycling measurement, so it really depends on reach and comfort, I have a kestrel at 47 (fit well), and a different geo with a moto titanium at 48 that is a tad big on the TT (I have a short stem on it). You need to get know measurements and look at geo charts as well as try actual bikes.


Wow.. That's crazy. I'm a foot taller and have the same inseam. I ride a 56 and a 58.


----------



## aureliajulia (May 25, 2009)

You do need to look at stack and reach, but I don't happen to know what numbers work for someone around your height. I'm 5'7" with a 33.5 inch inseam, and use a mens 50-52, sometimes smaller. A womens 54 or so. 

It might be easier to start with effective or horizontal top tube length versus head tube height. Basically, the higher the head tube in proportion to effective top tube, the more you can sit up, and the shorter the reach for your arms. 

For a 5'3" rider, I'm thinking you would need an effective top tube of around 500-510. Check reach when comparing sizes, and see if the reach happens to be almost the same on both. A bike with a 500 TT but a shorter head tube might actually have about the same reach for your arms as a bike with a longer tt because as the head tube height increases, the relative cockpit size decreases, and the bars raise and you sit up. 

Make sense? The actual bike size doesn't mean that much because it represents seat tube height, the tube that the saddle is mounted to. Doesn't really relate to your torso position over the bike.

Also, you might check Team Estrogen forums, since there are a lot riders there that height, and many threads mentioning what size bikes they ride.


----------



## robt57 (Jul 23, 2011)

aureliajulia said:


> I'm 5'7" with a 33.5 inch inseam.


This say a mountain regarding size and height. This is well above average for that height.
You may be well below average. Thus the "what size for this height?" needs a LOT LOT of education before size is choosen to be sure.

I am 34.25" inseam for 6'1/2" and that is a touch above average inseam, and I have some femur and arm length issues that put me on 60-61 where I have a friend that is 6' that rides a 56. And a 6'4 friend that rides my 61s except for bar drop/stack, a lot less for me. But that is preference...


----------



## love4himies (Jun 12, 2012)

I am 5'3" and ride a 48 with a 51 effective top tube with a 60mm stem. The only way to know what is best for you is to test the bike.


----------

